
Decriminalizing Addiction - viceventures
https://medium.com/@catharine_75466/its-rare-to-find-any-silver-lining-in-the-opioid-crisis-72c6ce4500a1
======
100100010001
Is it just me or are words losing their meaning? By definition addiction isn’t
a medical problem. Honestly, Satan explained it best...
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=cU8KV35Tz2I](https://youtube.com/watch?v=cU8KV35Tz2I)

